# Woman gives birth to Black and White Twins



## Mukuro (Mar 14, 2006)

Old news? Yes...





> When Kylie Hodgson gave birth to twin daughters by caesarean section, she was just relieved that they had arrived safely.
> It was only when the midwife handed them over for her to hold that she noticed the difference between them.
> 
> Remee, who weighed 5lb 15oz, was blonde and fair skinned. Her sister Kian, born a minute later weighing 6lb, was black.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Link:​


Your views on this?


----------



## Bya Bya (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow. That's kinda cool. Genetics is amazing.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

When Remee grows up, she will start searching for her real parents.


----------



## Bananna (Mar 14, 2006)

Wasn't there a thread on this already?  Anyway, it's a really cool story.  And the kids are so cute :3


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 14, 2006)

Bananna said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a thread on this already?  Anyway, it's a really cool story.  And the kids are so cute :3


Sorry, I couldn't find it if there was one...

But... What luck.

EDIT: A million to one... This is the first I've heard/read of such a thing... The article doesn't talk about this kind of thing happening before.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice, but
she looks so out of place...


----------



## Bya Bya (Mar 14, 2006)

When I was born my eyes were brown. But then my eyes changed to geen.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 14, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> When I was born my eyes were brown. But then my eyes changed to geen.



That's been happening in my family for the last 3 gens except no one has brown. Its green to blue, and  mostly blue to green, like myself. my nephews also started at blue, but have gotten darker.


----------



## Jones (Mar 14, 2006)

funny, that's something you dont see everyday.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 14, 2006)

My sister showed me this a week ago, and I still can't believe it. This is something that you don't expect to happen, but it did!


----------



## Masaki (Mar 14, 2006)

I thought this happened because a white woman slept with a white and black man within one day.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 14, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> I thought this happened because a white woman slept with a white and black man within one day.


How exactly would that end up like this?


----------



## Sakashi (Mar 15, 2006)

woah... thats something u don't see everyday...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 15, 2006)

It'd be different if they were chimera babies, siblings with different DNA than their parents and each other...it's sooo interesting
It's not just a FMA thing!


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> It'd be different if they were chimera babies, siblings with different DNA than their parents and each other...it's sooo interesting
> It's not just a FMA thing!



I thought chimera people had different DNA in their own bodies- saliva/blood/sperm...

Now i'll be waiting for an Asian baby to be born to an African tribe *goes investigate*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah I've heard about this one a while ago....I blame the mailman....oops I mean mailperson


----------



## Kent (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope they will be happy, and they will have no problems in school or such..Such cuties


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Mar 15, 2006)

interesting... wow never seen that b4 till now


----------



## Sublime (Mar 15, 2006)

that is very cool, sounds like something you'd see on a Ripleys Believe it or not show.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmm.... actually, I wonder what it will be like for the white child. A lot of black people throw around the N-word and noone minds. But the white child won't be able to say it without problems (not with the family or friends, but other people). Thus, the child will have to speak a different way than everyone else.

Now that I think about, I guess it isn't _*too *_much different that a white child in a black neighborhood.


----------



## ScouterMcBotson (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder what the nazis or the KKK think of this, ahh acctualy no I don't

hmm 1million to 1 odds thats better than winning jack pot in most lotteries, I wonder then why you don't see stuff like this more often


----------



## sperish (Mar 15, 2006)

Articles about it's been bugging me, because they make it seem as if the twins are 100% contrasting in ethnicity, when they're not. The most they went in detail in was their difference in skin color. Meh.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice story...


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 15, 2006)

That little girl is not really black  but wow..it's like a miracle..!!


----------



## niko (Mar 15, 2006)

Eye opening. Hope the parents do a good job raising them up, since they are still young.


----------



## silver881 (Mar 15, 2006)

thats interesting...but congrats on the birth!


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 15, 2006)

wow! thats kinda cool
hmm.. the white girls friends will be a lil surprised when they meet her parents!
they might think she's adopted or somthin


----------



## Sakuragi (Mar 15, 2006)

^ lol. Yeah, most of the time, people do run the 'you must've been adopted' line when that happens.

Happens to me all the time  

Very cool story, indeed.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 15, 2006)

If you really love someone  you dont care how she/he looks


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Mar 15, 2006)

That's super amazing.  Genetics are the best thing ever.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 15, 2006)

wait, shouldnt someone arrest that girl? she is 19 and her prtner is 17!

there would have been a riot if it was the opposite situation.

damn the double standard world we live in today.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2006)

I've seen other cases of this happening, it's pretty rare and quite strange if you ask me.

I'm sure the twins will grow up with a whole lot of questions for their parents...


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, and the parents will be like.. "sweetie, me and your father are special, the aliens experimented on us"


----------



## Jink (Mar 15, 2006)

wow thats wierd, it will be weird for the white kid in the future though, having two black parents


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2006)

Why do I have the feeling they'll have be nicknamed the oreo twins.


----------



## dragonfire (Mar 15, 2006)

methinks mommy dearest boinged a white guy, no?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2006)

You know, I think in my weird science books I got as a child, not only does it talk about a pair of white and black twins in the past, it also talks about 2 black parents that had a white child once. Now that's a story.


----------



## Yuriha (Mar 15, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> You know, I think in my weird science books I got as a child, not only does it talk about a pair of white and black twins in the past, it also talks about 2 black parents that had a white child once.



I heard of that too, from a guest sociologist who came to speak at our school. All it takes I guess, is a chance combination of recessive genes. I think this happened in the UK (too lazy to go back, lol), but I've read a statistic that said 80% of African-Americans have some white ancestry. Those genes might not be apparent, but they're there.

The young parents have quite a job ahead of them.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 15, 2006)

they are still butt ugly kids. And so are the babies.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 15, 2006)

the white girl is cute, what r u talking about.


----------



## Aman (Mar 15, 2006)

I wouldn't think they were my real parents.


----------



## C?k (Mar 15, 2006)

wow, the chances of that happening were so dam low! who would thought =/


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Mar 15, 2006)

It just shows...sister love


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Mar 15, 2006)

Now that is something that catch peoples' eyes...esp. when the college applications comes around~!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 15, 2006)

black and white twins holy crap!

is the family name oreo by any chance?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 15, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> the white girl is cute, what r u talking about.



They're both cute you fucking racist.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 15, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> they are still butt ugly kids. And so are the babies.


And your the nerd with the stick up it's bum.

two lovely healthy children who cares if something like this happens, people should be happy for them.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 15, 2006)

That is so unbelievable, but interesting. They do look more hispanic than they do black though. I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 15, 2006)

wow. . . and to think, me my sister and my mother went blonde. . . shit this is great. I wonder how rascit would take it?


----------



## monk3 (Mar 15, 2006)

thats so awesome. genetics is sweet. those kids are very cute


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 15, 2006)

I love the fact that I'm dominican and black myself. geneitcs kick ass


----------



## RockLee (Mar 15, 2006)

This is fucking awesome.

I love their expressions.


----------



## Tlaloc666 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats odd... but interesting


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 15, 2006)

This is one small step for man, one huge step for mankind. 

Now repharsed to fit this situation.

This is one small step for science, one huge step for scifi.


----------



## Civius (Mar 15, 2006)

That is so cool


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 16, 2006)

That's amazing! Such a lucky family. ^_^

And I must say, that fair girl is so pale I'll bet she has sunburn problems when she gets older. While the dusky girl doesn't seem so 'black' as much looks more like her parents.

They're adorable.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 16, 2006)

They'll grow up to be beautiful young women...

That family is lucky.


----------



## ez (Mar 16, 2006)

that's just too damn weird


----------



## yummysasuke (Mar 16, 2006)

All hail to the mysteries of genetics! But it would be so awesome to have a blood related sister who has different colour skin to you!


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 16, 2006)

the little white girl is kinda strange....the black/brown little girl is better :S


----------



## Rinali (Mar 16, 2006)

now that's something


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2006)

they shall be known as the *ying yang twins*....


----------



## Hanue (Mar 16, 2006)

wow. Very interesting and very cool


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 16, 2006)

hopefully there won't be any racist near that family


----------



## rizahatake (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow! This a weird news.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 17, 2006)

> The odds of this happening are 100 x 100 x 100 - a million to one.



holy shit !!!!!!


----------



## Centeolt (Mar 17, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> they shall be known as the *ying yang twins*....


 
 That's one original way to put it!!

The black girl looks like more of her parents than the white one, I'm not talking about the colours, look at their faces.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 17, 2006)

> That's one original way to put it!!


 Yea, they are also famous rappers...


----------



## notcomawhite (Mar 17, 2006)

haha wow, that's seriously interesting v.v


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 17, 2006)

That's so damn obvious! She had sex with a black man and a white man,pff...


----------



## pablocco (Mar 17, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> When Remee grows up, she will start searching for her real parents.



hahaha, just thought the same thing...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats a bit wierd to know


----------



## Karma Thief (Mar 17, 2006)

Somehoe I doubt it. Both parents would have to be herterozygous for blond hair and blue eyes. The chances of any baby having both would be 1/16. Multiply that by recombinating 7 skin color genes to have all light. That girl was just cheating on her husband.


----------



## R3trograde (Mar 17, 2006)

Karma Thief said:
			
		

> Somehoe I doubt it. Both parents would have to be herterozygous for blond hair and blue eyes. The chances of any baby having both would be 1/16. Multiply that by recombinating 7 skin color genes to have all light. That girl was just cheating on her husband.


Then how were they born 6 minutes apart. o_o


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Mar 17, 2006)

Ethinic mixing at its finest.


----------



## Rapestorm (Mar 18, 2006)

Maybe one is adopted?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Old news? Yes...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Genetics at work 

But the White one is kind of lucky, she can claim to be black on college applications and stuff and it would still be legit


----------



## Nathan (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh wow, that's awesome.

Her eyes changed from blue to brown That's a big change, in fact people eye's changing colors are more common than they were 30 years ago.


----------



## Haruka (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, 1 million to one. So anything could happen.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 19, 2006)

I feel really old on account of having heard of an occurrence like this a decade or so ago.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Mar 21, 2006)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## Zouri84 (Mar 21, 2006)

When I was a Freshman in highschool, my biology teacher told me a similar story about a prostitute who had mixed twins. One was black and the other was white. 

Which would make sense because she was a working girl.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 21, 2006)

That's something you don't see everyday. O:


----------



## Rin <3 (Apr 30, 2006)

That's strange..o.0;



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> Why do I have the feeling they'll have be nicknamed the oreo twins.


What a perfect nickname


----------



## Keile (Apr 30, 2006)

Deep In The Ocean said:
			
		

> That little girl is not really black  but wow..it's like a miracle..!!



Um..well, if we're talking about ancestry. They both have africian genes originating from their parents, so if she wanted too, she could say shes part africian american and no one could say she wasn't. lol. Really kool.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 30, 2006)

Cooooooool.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 1, 2006)

Cool. That proves that "race" is all bs created to divide.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 1, 2006)

Karma Thief said:
			
		

> Somehoe I doubt it. Both parents would have to be herterozygous for blond hair and blue eyes. The chances of any baby having both would be 1/16. Multiply that by recombinating 7 skin color genes to have all light. That girl was just cheating on her husband.




Every black person is an admixture of something here in america. So it's very possible.


----------



## Havoc (May 1, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> the white girl is cute, what r u talking about.



You're an idiot.


----------



## Keile (May 1, 2006)

0Fear said:
			
		

> Every black person is an admixture of something here in america. So it's very possible.



Um...no, not all black people are mixed. Just like, not all white people are mixed. And my teacher said that the slave owners raped the girls, maybe thats one of the reasons some people are mixed.    its kool that alot of people are descendents of a variety of cultures, but not kool what those slave owners did.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

LOL...one white and one black

Thats going to be wierd when there growing up
having different sets of friends (most likely)


----------



## Yasashiku (May 1, 2006)

The human body doesn't cease to surprise me...... wow, what's next, two headed..... oh ya  ..........


----------



## sasukescherryblossom (May 27, 2006)

That's really awesome. They're gonna be completely different people in school, yet they'll be sisters. It's kinda weird.


----------



## Aa2on (May 28, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> When Remee grows up, she will start searching for her real parents.



heh thats funny its only gotta cross that girls mind though...i mean her parents are black and she looks swedish...heh


----------



## Shishou (Jun 4, 2006)

Must of been one hell of a gangbang.

Or perhaps she was fucking her husband that morning, he went to work.  Black guy comes over and fucks her while he is earning the money to support her fat ass.  And she gets pregnant twice in the same day.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 6, 2006)

their are still some racist people out their so having a white kid and a black kid can have its advantages...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 6, 2006)

I Assume someone special had a good fucking threesome.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 6, 2006)

That is sorta cool in a weird kinda way.


----------



## semperfi (Jun 6, 2006)

SUPERSPERM


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 6, 2006)

Are they identical twins?

Imagine Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen, but one being black and having a bigger booty...Dayum..


----------



## Lovewitches (Jun 6, 2006)

You learn something new everyday 

And it is kinda cool too X3


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jun 7, 2006)

woah now that's kool. The twins' life might be really interesting.


----------



## kire (Jun 8, 2006)

yeah i heard about this...how odd..it was kinda funny cause i always wondered if that was possible...now i know.


----------



## mrheadlice (Jun 23, 2006)

hmm i just said something totally irrelavant so im deleting my post


----------



## Hakusaki (Jun 23, 2006)

What a beautiful story. =D To have twins, one black and one white. It's like they symbolize unity among races. ^^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds like something out of a buddy cop movie, I see summer release, star actors and cheesy over done plot.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 24, 2006)

this just screams racism for the red-necks in south carolina.


----------



## Bisuke (Jun 24, 2006)

^ yeah...well..._ciest la vie_.  that's life.

>>

anyways, that's so cool! it's like she gave birth to Yin & Yang!  she should definitely name the black one Yin and the white one Yang!


----------



## Hef (Jun 24, 2006)

This is why I love genetics.


----------



## Clue (Jun 24, 2006)

That's amazing.  I watched some show on the discovery channel about a baby that was half black and half white in that it had a line down the middle of its stomach, black on one side, white on the other.  It's crazy.


----------



## Ah B (Jun 25, 2006)

That's super cool. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Raikage (inactive) (Jun 25, 2006)

That's so cute and cool! Remee looks a little out of place though...


----------



## cinosweiv (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow, this world has a lot of surprises for us to admire.
This is only one of them


----------



## Kitty (Jun 25, 2006)

hahathatsfunny13 said:
			
		

> That's amazing.  I watched some show on the discovery channel about a baby that was half black and half white in that it had a line down the middle of its stomach, black on one side, white on the other.  It's crazy.



That baby was a hermaphrodite too, right? Weirdz.


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok so this breaks the racism out...


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 25, 2006)

That's just awsome.


----------



## Kin (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome weird *_*


----------



## Hef (Jun 26, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> That baby was a hermaphrodite too, right? Weirdz.


... What?


----------



## Yuriha (Jun 26, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> ... What?



I watched that special. The baby was a chimaera, which happens when two zygotes get smushed together. It's like Conjoined Twins, except fully integrated, "you are your own twin." 

Some people look totally normal, but some people are literally half boy and half girl, two different colors, different colored eyes, etc.


----------



## Hef (Jun 26, 2006)

Yuriha said:
			
		

> I watched that special. The baby was a chimaera, which happens when two zygotes get smushed together. It's like Conjoined Twins, except fully integrated, "you are your own twin."
> 
> Some people look totally normal, but some people are literally half boy and half girl, two different colors, different colored eyes, etc.


Well I know what a hermaphrodite is, but how is a half black half white baby a hermaphrodite (unless it actually is, which wasn't stated in the post)?


----------



## The EXEQTIONER (Jun 27, 2006)

poor kids.... they're gonna go through hell.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, that's cool.


----------



## Yuriha (Jun 27, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> Well I know what a hermaphrodite is, but how is a half black half white baby a hermaphrodite (unless it actually is, which wasn't stated in the post)?



Well the babies in the original post aren't hermaphrodites, just fraternal girl twins who happen to look very different from each other. 

What I was talking about are male and female zygotes that get mushed together and end up as a chimaera, a person with two different DNAs in one body. That's how such a child could end up a hermaphrodite with one side one color, and one side another color, not to mention other mixed-up features.

Wikipedia says this: "the chimera is formed from the merger of two fraternal twins in a very early (zygote or blastocyst) phase. As such, they can be male, female, or hermaphroditic."


----------



## Kitty (Jun 27, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> Well I know what a hermaphrodite is, but how is a half black half white baby a hermaphrodite (unless it actually is, which wasn't stated in the post)?



The half black half white baby chimera featured in the show was a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Dastek (Jun 28, 2006)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## puffmonkie (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats very interesting.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow this reminds me of an article I read once in a Teen magazine awhile back.  There were these twins who were born.  One was white the other black.  But then both the parents were white.  so then they said it was because one of the parents had black ancestry so then that gene just finally showed up.  Well just thought that was something intresting to add.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 5, 2006)

Thats pretty cool and interesting.


----------



## Danse (Jul 5, 2006)

well now that is intresting

awwwwww there so cute


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 6, 2006)

damn that infernal milk man


----------



## little nin (Jul 7, 2006)

thats sick lol!!!! imagine that lol

*sick = kool?


----------



## louise123 (Jul 7, 2006)

woah, now that's what's called AWESOME-NESS! XDD


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jul 16, 2006)

Crazy-Go-nuts.


----------



## Narvi (Jul 18, 2006)

Amazing how numbers sometimes work out, eh? I imagine the jokes will be following them through their entire school life.

I wonder what the racist white supremacists will think of this? Will they call then both abominations of mixed-race marriage?


----------



## Lakira (Aug 16, 2006)

*Lol*

 Wow that is freakn' cool right there we need this more often.But you didn't need to write that long.


----------



## Tranquil Waters (Aug 16, 2006)

...Pretty interesting.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 16, 2006)

Lakira said:
			
		

> Wow that is freakn' cool right there we need this more often.But you didn't need to write that long.


I didn't. I just copy+pasted the article.


----------



## Gir (Aug 16, 2006)

Ugh Plagerism 
Meh But Still Thats Weird...........


----------



## Zetsu (Aug 16, 2006)

interesting info genetic and god help those babies.


----------



## Tree (Aug 17, 2006)

Holy crap. Thats awesome!


----------



## Dragen (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont see how they can be twins if one is Black and one is White, it doesn't make a lot of sense. but that is really cool and its extremly strange.


----------



## Barinax (Aug 19, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> When Remee grows up, she will start searching for her real parents.



They are the real parents. 

They're going to explain to her why...


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2006)

hmm, interesting. kids are very cute. maybe the mother had sex with white man too.


----------



## 1000YearsOfPain! (Aug 20, 2006)

That's awesome! Genetics are amazing.


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 20, 2006)

WOOOOA
she must had love with 2 men at the same time...


----------



## Barinax (Aug 20, 2006)

Akatsuki Bozz said:
			
		

> WOOOOA
> she must had love with 2 men at the same time...


No...

...she has a little bit of black in her genes, thats why...


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Aug 21, 2006)

Normal people - 1
Racist people -0


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 21, 2006)

Blackops NINJA said:
			
		

> Normal people - 1
> Racist people -0



...?? dont get it


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well they come from a family of mixed people so....anything can happen I guess.


----------



## Red (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow....this world is full of marvels and surprises


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 21, 2006)

O___O
lol.... Thats some weird stuff.


----------



## Iw0rkatMcd0nald (Aug 21, 2006)

1,000,000 to 1 chance of having a black and white twin.. Dang..


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 21, 2006)

Perfectly natural, shows how little you know of biology.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 21, 2006)

that's really cool ^^ what cute twins!


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Aug 21, 2006)

A woman giving birth to black and white twins? That's interesting lol


----------



## kaizuki (Aug 21, 2006)

why isn't the mail man in the picture?


----------



## hazeleyes73 (Aug 22, 2006)

That's pretty cool. Yes, genetics are amazing.


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Aug 22, 2006)

whoa dat amazing ....that will be one of the 8 wonders of the world


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 22, 2006)

Awsome, genetics are amazing


----------



## 10tailedphoenix (Aug 22, 2006)

thats some crazy stuff.


----------

